# SimpleAlbums.com -> My new free flash gallery site



## mookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been working on a site to provide free hosting to photographers for their digital web galleries. It uses some nice flash-based album software I licensed through Airtight Interactive. If anyone has heard of SimpleViewer, AutoViewer or PostcardViewer, these galleries are now freely hosted to the public for (I believe) the first time ever.

I have put a lot of hard work into the site, and now feel that it is ready for public review. I would really appreciate any and all feedback!

http://www.simplealbums.com

Enjoy!


----------



## zaramuni (Feb 16, 2007)

I like it! I upgraded my membership thanks for doign this!


----------



## mookie (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm glad you like it.  Every bit of support helps!


----------

